
Wal-mart in talks to buy Jet.com for $3 billion - putlake
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/wal-mart-in-talks-to-buy-web-retailer-jet-com-1470237311-lMyQjAxMTE2MTAxMzEwODM2Wj
======
putlake
Is Jet.com really worth $3B? I tried it on multiple occasions because of the
hype surrounding it and was underwhelmed. From the WSJ article:

Wal-Mart would gain Jet’s sophisticated pricing software, as well as
warehouses and valuable customer data. The retailer also would get a brand
that can appeal to higher-income shoppers, something Walmart.com has struggled
to do. Walmart.com shoppers’ mean annual household income was $58,000 in 2015,
while Amazon shoppers made $68,000, according to data from Kantar Retail.

~~~
nanis
I tried it a handful of times. Each time, I got frustrated and left. Looked
good for 1999.

